# T3 Sides



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Any of you guys feel really light headed and sweat like f##k when using T3?

Also been getting a sharp pain in my right ear?

Been using T3 for 5 days. (also running 500mg of sust)

3 x days @25mcgs & 2 x days @ 50mcgs.

The first three days where fine, the last two not so fine.

On the first day of taking 50mcgs I was doing HIIT sprints.

1 mile warm up then I do 20 mins of 45 sec sprints & 30 jog.

By the 17 minute I felt mega week and faint so stopped.

Trained shoulders at night & was fine.

The 2nd day of taking 50mcgs I was at a pilates class. (pilates I know!)

Anyway about 35 mins into a 45 mins class I felt like I was going to pass out and I was sweating like a fat bird in a take that gig.

I mean I was f##king soaking in sweat. It was only a pilates class and my heart rate was only at 79?

Anyway got in the car a basically eat both my breakfast and 11 o'clock meal as I was totally starving I felt like I could eat sheds loads more.

Also on Friday night about 9 O'clock I felt like I ate 75% of the food in kitchen...Joking but was mega hungry & shoved loads of food down.

All clean foods but way much more than I normally eat.

So this morning I took 25mcgs and did a power class. You know prowler push\pulls, battle ropes, ball slams etc

2 x 10 min rounds and felt totally fine & no ear pain.

So I have decided to taper of this and stop using as think it's not for me.

Any of you guys experienced sides like this and what did you do?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Being hotter is always going to be a side effect of increasing your metabolic rate whatever method you use, and T3 of course does exactly that. Never heard of it being that bad that you can't make it through your workouts though and especially not on 50mcg (I can use 150mcg and see no real negative effects on my workouts despite being a bit hotter), and yeah it's 100% legit T3 cause my TDEE gets boosted by around 1500 calories lol. Might be a coincidence and you might not have been well for a couple days, stick with the 25mcg for another week and then give 50 another go and see if the same thing happens and if it does, then it's just not for you. Maybe bump it up to a tab and a half per day first and see how that does you.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Try 37.5mcg for a few days and see how you feel. Sweating/excess heat is a typical side effect.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Im at 75 mcg atm, feel hot and sweat as fvck at work/gym but dont feel extra hunger... maybe its surpassed by metformin and tren or I just can be more hungry than I am...


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for your input here guys.

It's amazing how much a half a pill can make?

Felt fine all day so far on 25mcg's


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

25mcg will suppress your own thyroid production and is equal what your thyroid produces too, which is why you won't get any sides at 25mcg as your essentially at your body's natural level.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for your input here RRSUK.

I was just about to ask this question as I have been reading older post's about this subject.

I'm 99% sure I don't want to use this as it made me feel like utter $hit.

Take it I just stop taking it as only used it for 6 days?


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes just stop if you want, no need to taper down.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I get a bit more hot and sweaty usually at night or during workouts. But what I did notice and had to alter is the dosing. I took 25mcg for a few weeks then upped to 50mcg and was fine not too much extra heat or hunger. Then a few weeks later I upped to 75mcg and that's when had terrible problems with hunger.

If I took all 3 first thing as supposed to i eat my usual calories plus I can go through another 3k calories and feel like I haven't ate all day constantly hungry. So I have started taking 50mcg in the morning then 25mcg before bed and every thing seems fine now with good results and hunger isn't as bad.


----------



## Raposo (Mar 7, 2016)

I use 50 mcg per day

I am hot everytime (the weather does not help either).

My air conditioner is running 24/7

And I had pain in my throat, but It left, no wonder why,


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

drink plenty of water so you're peeing regularly and a decent colour and make sure to eat enough carbs and protein. Increase t3 dosage when the scales stop moving, there's no reason to do something like 75mcg if you're already losing fat on 37.5mcg. I know you aren't using 75mcg, just an example.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Ive been 2 weeks on 50mcg then 4 weeks on 75mcg now few days on 100mcg and no sides tbh just little heat and sweats and I run 600mg tren alongside so not bad, I lost 20lbs already and need to lose approx 5% bf without extreme calories cut so thinking to go even higher with t3 but does it worth it? Dont rly believe there would be more benefits


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

gregstm said:


> Ive been 2 weeks on 50mcg then 4 weeks on 75mcg now few days on 100mcg and no sides tbh just little heat and sweats and I run 600mg tren alongside so not bad, I lost 20lbs already and need to lose approx 5% bf without extreme calories cut so thinking to go even higher with t3 but does it worth it? Dont rly believe there would be more benefits


 If this is your first time using then 100mcg is a lot already. You seem to tolerate it well though, and with T3 there's no point of diminishing returns, basically the more you take the more calories you burn but also more pronounced side effects may occur. Your call mate.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> If this is your first time using then 100mcg is a lot already. You seem to tolerate it well though, and with T3 there's no point of diminishing returns, basically the more you take the more calories you burn but also more pronounced side effects may occur. Your call mate.


 I can feel 100mcg is enough, I will keep it for next 3 weeks then do a few weeks break and start again in mid august before october holiday


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

billy76 said:


> Any of you guys feel really light headed and sweat like f##k when using T3?
> 
> Also been getting a sharp pain in my right ear?
> 
> ...


 Is this UGL or pharmaceutical T3?


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

UGL mate, D hacks


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

billy76 said:


> UGL mate, D hacks


 Really!!!!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

trapman said:


> Really!!!!!


 I don't touch that s**t. Must be massively overdosed cause I've heard of so many people having problems with it, someone on here reckons they went to hospital cause they thought they were having a heart attack :lol: Half a tablet made me feel horrific, like I'd had 1g of caffeine or some s**t and I must have been burning calories like mad cause I was fu**ing starving all day long.

I'd sooner advise people to take DNP than I would Hacks/Dimensions T3, the former is probably safer :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Doesn't seem overdosed to me . I've been using dimensions t3 for the past 8 weeks now . Feels the same as pharma


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

That's some scary stuff mate. Most of the time we moan that under dosing is the main problem lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

need2bodybuild said:


> Doesn't seem overdosed to me . I've been using dimensions t3 for the past 8 weeks now . Feels the same as pharma


 If they can get it so wrong that they massively overdose it, it's also entirely possible that they've also made underdosed batches as well as fluked well-dosed batches, or even had batches including mixed results in different tabs. Point being, it's not worth the risk considering their history with the stuff.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> If they can get it so wrong that they massively overdose it, it's also entirely possible that they've also made underdosed batches as well as fluked well-dosed batches, or even had batches including mixed results in different tabs. Point being, it's not worth the risk considering their history with the stuff.


 Yeh I get what you're saying , it's not a drug that you want fluctuations with . Luckily I stop using soon anyway .


----------

